
Kotlin Multiplatform Mobile Goes Alpha - dayanruben
https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2020/08/kotlin-multiplatform-mobile-goes-alpha/
======
jurmous
Now we need Jetpack Compose for iOS and we have a great more native way of
developing multiplatform apps!

